# How to read SES (ECM) error codes on '04 Maxima.



## terrys (Sep 24, 2004)

Hello, can anyone advise me on how to read the error codes when the Service Engine Soon light goes on. I know there are several scanner types available but they all seem so expensive. Any suggestions on what's the best way to at least know what the error code is prior to taking it to the dealer?

Thanks,
Terry


----------



## Sterling2000 (Mar 11, 2003)

Many times it can be something as simple as not putting the gas cap on tight enough. Try that and drive it around for a week and see if it goes back off. If not then its time to bust out the OBD II Scanner.


----------



## Sterling2000 (Mar 11, 2003)

Also, I believe AutoZone will pull the code for you for free.


----------



## Gurlie_J_Gurl (Aug 4, 2004)

I have seen at Sears they have a reader there for like 80-100 bucks.. the same kind that most mechanic shops use. It just plugs into the underside of the dash where the fuses.


----------

